# Weed id



## Cobainn (Jun 20, 2021)

GCI TTTF Zone 9b
I picked this one two weeks ago. A week ago a few more popped up. Just now when I was doing my soil treatment I believe I saw a few more. Full kill Reno last fall. I've never seen this weed before.


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

Those seed heads make me think buffalograss.


----------



## 2L8 (Mar 18, 2019)

I think this is a member of the rush family, maybe toad rush.


----------



## Cobainn (Jun 20, 2021)

I thank you for the reply. I've read that 2,4-d controls/kills this toad rush, but living in California I cannot acquire 2,4-d or speedzone is there another product that kills this weed that I can purchase in California?


----------



## 2L8 (Mar 18, 2019)

I don't think any herbicide is particularly effective against broadleaf weeds because toad rush is a grass. A non-selective herbicide like glyposate will certainly kill toad rush, but it will also kill all other grasses. Painting single plants is an option.

Herbicides probably exist against grasses in cereal fields, but whether they are harmless to turfgrasses is not known to me.

I have had very few toad rush plants in my lawn and have been able to remove them mechanically.


----------

